# mfsBSD modification HOW-TO



## Dorlas (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello all!

I wrote detailed instructions on how to modify the image of mfsBSD (http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/) and add to it your desired software and settings. I am using geom_uzip and unionfs to create full-functional Live Image with working pkgng and preinstalled software.

You can read it in English with Google Translator: http://qps.ru/ya5Ne

Test image can download from DropBox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nz9ljmxqgn7ohb/mfsBSD-frenzy.iso?dl=0


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2016)

A note about mount_unionfs(8):

```
THIS FILE SYSTEM TYPE IS NOT YET FULLY SUPPORTED (READ: IT DOESN'T WORK)
     AND USING IT MAY, IN FACT, DESTROY DATA ON YOUR SYSTEM.  USE AT YOUR OWN
     RISK.  BEWARE OF DOG.  SLIPPERY WHEN WET.  BATTERIES NOT INCLUDED.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2016)

mfsBSD has build scripts to create a customized image, too.


----------



## balanga (Apr 20, 2016)

Dorlas said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I wrote detailed instructions on how to modify the image of mfsBSD (http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/) and add to it your desired software and settings. I am using geom_uzip and unionfs to create full-functional Live Image with working pkgng and preinstalled software.
> 
> ...



I gave it a try earlier... It appears to built for amd_64.... I got a msg saying the CPU doesn't support long mode


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2016)

If you build from source on an AMD64 machine, yes, it will build a 64-bit version.  Build it on a 32-bit machine or VM, or work out the cross-build to 32-bit.


----------

